# How narrow are womens boots compared to mens?



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Try some.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have mondo 24 and men's 7 is too big, women's 7.5 works great...wearing women's 32 focus boa/double boa...also wear women's Atomic Backland AT boots in mondo 24.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

yes, they should work great, try them out. often they can cost less money too! specially at the end of the year. salomon IVY are pretty narrow and stiff.


----------



## Mattias (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for your comments guys i appreciate it! I tried them both out and the women boot fit great! However I realize it was a bit too small for my bindings  so I think I will have to go with the mens 7.
Next gear upgrade I will go with all womens stuff, boots bindings and board. I guess us small guys have to make do with that


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't necessarily need to go for a womens board, or bindings depending on the brand you like. If you do, whatever. I typically demo Burton stuff using Escapades or Lexas since the demo team never has size small mens. I originally demoed the aluminium monster, the Ride Timeless, with Fames. The OG Rome Katana in mens small was literally the same thing as the womens medium or large, just with new paint. I tend to laugh at the ladies that come in bitching that womens gear isn't good or built to lower quality. Give me enough width on the Rossi After Hours, Arbor Veda, K2 Limelight, Burton Day Trader or Story Board and I could ride any of those. The Jones stuff is slightly narrower in womens, but that's it, the Arbor Swoon is just a narrow Coda, the Feelgood has on occasion gotten tech that the Custom never did, the Nidecker Mellow for this year was a mens copy of the Odyssey from last year, oh and I rode the Odyssey, it's a narrow Mellow, I'd rather be on the Sashimi light than the Sashimi... Bindings the same, ESPECIALLY Rides A series. The womens stuff is literally stiffer than half of the mens nylon framed options out there. Boots are the shitty ones. There are enough good options out there to get small footed men into a good womens boots, but on average womens boots ARE lower built than the equivalent mens. Ride hasn't even put slimetongue onto a womens boot yet, hardly anyone makes laces for women, their boots tend to get tech well after mens, comparing similar models they are less feature rich... Kinda wack. Especially since you can't really just put a chick into a mens boot like you can put them on a mens board or if big enough feet into mens bindings. Again, as stated above, there really is no need to do that though.

Good womens boots: 32 TM-Two and XLT, Ride Cadence (even though this should have Slimetongue) and Context, Vans, K2 Countour, Kinsley, TT's, and Estates, Burton Ritual LTD... There's more I'm sure, but that's what comes to mind.

Also, I like that K2 has the whole Enjoyer series, including the Overboard, populate when you look at womens gear. 
Oh and did anyone catch at Natural Selection that Hannah gave a "this is what I'm riding" talk about the Psychocandy then actually rode next years Warpig? The pig is unisex, they introduced the XS for the ladies, we stocked the XS on our ladies wall, just say she's riding the Pig...

Also if I have to hear them gush about Jamie Anderson, the queen of the Women's Anti-Progression League, one more time, I'mma kick someone. Can we stop praising someone that has been winning contests with less technical runs than Janna, Barrett, or Tina were doing in the early 2000's? Or you know, that an 11 year old boy an do? Thank the FSM that we have Anna, Zoi, and even Hailey on the main stage. The OG's and freeride chicks have been pushing it for years now, but the public stage has been mostly dominated by women not motivated to push the sport, either by themselves or their sponsors (honestly I kinda blame the brands more than the riders at this point), I am not blind to the fact that Spencer.O was effectively reprimanded for trying switch 9's a few years ago and not landing them, therefore not placing well at the Open that year. Womens big air has helped immensely the last 2 years. Anyways...... that got way off topic.......

/rant


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mattias said:


> Thanks for your comments guys i appreciate it! I tried them both out and the women boot fit great! However I realize it was a bit too small for my bindings  so I think I will have to go with the mens 7.
> Next gear upgrade I will go with all womens stuff, boots bindings and board. I guess us small guys have to make do with that


Don't do the 7's! Bindings are cheap, if you were in US, I'd send you a pair of women's burton bindings that are not being used. You will end up with a lodge bunny boot fit. However, due to your small feet, you want a performance fit so that you can attack the edge. My preferred waist width is 24.5-25.0 cm...but with performance stiff boots I can go up to 26+cm.

edit: And depending on your weight, aggressiveness and the board...you can ride either a woman or men's board. I have 3 stiff top of the line women boards (down to 2) and 4 men's boards that are active in the stable.


----------

